# First try -



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

So last night I tried making CP soap. Been reading and watching forever. Made 3 different loafs - this one accelerated like lightening when the fragrance was added, so it looks kind of glumpy, but when I cut it this morning it wasn't too bad. The others are not ready to cut yet as I did them yesterday evening. Will post when I do. I can see how this could get addicting...

All veg - olive, coconut, shea, palm.

I know the colors are crazy, but it was a "tropical" fragrance and I was playing.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Neat, very good.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great! And it IS very addicting. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You are making a high end soap with all natural ingredients. Why lesson it with artificial fragrance? Many people react to synthetic materials, including fragrance, which is one reason they look for home made soap. Essential oils cost more, but they last longer and have medicinal qualities. Reaction to synthetics is why I started making my own soap in the first place. Just saying.

If you don&#8217;t like the glumpy, just cut it off while the soap is still soft. You can take the leftover pieces, get them wet with hot water and form them into balls.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Maura - 

I plan on doing exactly that - I am just getting started.  From what I've seen, there are people who like both. I am a little bit sensitive to some fragrances, also, so I will be getting into that really well in the future. Just experimenting and learning for now. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Palma Rosa is a light lovely e.o. and goes well with the more powerful flowery e.o. Lavender goes well with many many other e.o. People love lavender, it&#8217;s practically a guarantee that it will be well received. For soap, I use 40/60 Lavender.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for the info! Do you have a favorite supplier for the EOs? Anything to watch out for? I'm excited about trying the EOs.

I love lavender myself, and I have some oil infusing right now, but it'll be a while before it's ready, of course. 

Here's the newest soap out of the mold this morning - VERY lightly scented "Fresh Cut Roses." I couldn't resist playing with one a little bit.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful! Aptly named

I use both EO & FO. There are some scents you can't get as an EO.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Cyndi! I think it was your posts, pictures and information that really got me interested in this way back when - when I first tried it years ago. At that time, all I could find locally was some palm that was a bright orange color, so I used it. Like I said earlier, it made soap, but boy was it ugly. I also used some honeysuckle fragrance that everyone was sick of very fast. It has always stayed in the back of my mind to learn more and try again, and here we are. I'm really enjoying it, and the cure time is killing me!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

The great thing about making your own soap is that you can make it exactly how you want it, not how others want it. :thumb: Fragrance oils, essential oils, natural colorants, synthetic colors, etc. If you want to use fragrances, use them. If someone doesn't want soap with fragrance oils, they'll get soap elsewhere.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

www.camdengrey.com and columbusfoods.com are the first places I go to.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dandish, I'm humbled. 

re: cure time. The reason for the cure time is to allow excess moisture to evaporate from the soap making it last longer & lather better. It is perfectly safe to use a bar of soap that isn't 'cured' ... it just won't last as long.


----------

